# one tied jessie



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

jessie worn out now we had a while in the garden while i was trying to do some gardening as my garden a reck as jessie a digger lol but didnt get much done hehehehehehehehe :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

more of jessie in the garden


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

jessie really had me laughing today though i would share lol


----------



## jessegee (Mar 21, 2011)

she's lovely , and has a great big smile 

jessegee


----------



## kaz_f (Mar 8, 2009)

Ah she's a real pretty girl! She's obviously had a good day


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

She is lovely


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_lovely pics, and a gorgeous doggie,_


----------

